

UTorrent To Launch a Paid Version - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-to-launch-paid-bittorrent-client-110715/

======
w1ntermute
Like it says in the comments, any day now:

    
    
        [PRE] [ 0DAY ] [ UTorrent.Plus.x86.WinAll.v3.1.0.Incl.Keymaker-CORE ]
    

The irony in a scene release of a torrent client is overwhelmingly amusing.

------
beaumartinez
μTorrent became popular because it was so lean. I feel uneasy about all these
superfluous features they've added and are planning on adding.

 _It's a single solution to find, get and play content anywhere, on any
device._ [1]—That's the complete antithesis of μTorrent, and sounds a lot more
like Miro and Vuze.

Also, considering the torrenting community, a paid version is a _very_ poor
idea—it'll be interesting to see how many people who run it will have actually
paid for it.

[1] <http://www.utorrent.com/community/labs/plus>

